# In an ideal world...



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

In an ideal world, I would own these three bettas. They would breed true and I could sit at home all day raising baby bettas.



























I reallllllly want bettas that look similar to these. I'm searching for a grass green betta that isn't turquoise, a solid purple one, and a bright sunshine yellow. Wouldn't that be awesome? :]

:-D:-D:-D


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to add: In my ideal world I would also own their female counterparts.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh, I totally know what you mean.....in an ideal world I'd take over the basement of our house, turn it into a while fishroom, and do nothing but breed bettas and raise fry. <3

Lol, seeing as green is one of my favorite colors I would adore to have a betta with colors like that first picture as well.....sadly, I'm quite positive nothing like that exists. xD Haha, wouldn't that be cool though?


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> Ahh, I totally know what you mean.....in an ideal world I'd take over the basement of our house, turn it into a while fishroom, and do nothing but breed bettas and raise fry. <3
> 
> Lol, seeing as green is one of my favorite colors I would adore to have a betta with colors like that first picture as well.....sadly, I'm quite positive nothing like that exists. xD Haha, wouldn't that be cool though?


Oh yeah. I'm pretty sure it's photoshopped, but he looks like Barney with his purple and green colors haha. Maybe someday I'll win the lottery and undergo a quest to make grass green bettas, lol.


----------

